# how do u make your drink



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

After going to the Shack Herf i got to see a bunch of mojitos made. i thought i had a good drink but some of these were way to cool. so i want to see what els is out there. share your drink recipe with me.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

Maker's Mark, Ginger Beer and a slice of lemon. On the rocks.


----------



## foureyedgeek (Jul 25, 2008)

Cuba Libre - rum, Coke and lime.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Don Julio Anejo, and a shotglass.

Fill, drink, repeat.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Tom Collins

Fill glass with ice
2.0 oz Beefeater Gin
1.5 oz lemon juice
0.5 oz simple syrup
top off with club soda and throw in a sliced lemon and orange



D-e-e-e-licious :dr


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

Yukon Jack and club soda. Actually, any booze with club soda is good. :al


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Dry Gin Martini

Set vermouth bottle next to 5 oz. glass
Fill glass with Gin
add a nosh, onion or olive or cucumber.
Drink and repeat till you cant repeat 


tt:cb


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Mojito Simple but Fine

2 oz Cuban Rum (Club Havana 7 Anos) honestly if it isn't Cuban Rum (or a good Caribbean substitute) I am not interested I am sure there is comparable but I don't know one, do not use white rum but that is just my opinion.

1 oz simple syrup (50 50 raw cane sugar and distilled water heat till absorbed cool, try not to boil)
8 fresh mint leaves mottles (crush in hand like crumpling paper)

Top glass with ice

Soda water or if you have it champagne is better.

Repeat as necessary


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I drink almost everything neat or maybe with a few cubes of ice. 

But as a tip try adding a half can of beer to your next pitcher of margaritas it smooths them out imo.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

*EZ & Excellent Frozen Margaritas*

I made these this way for the first time last Sat. night & they were a big hit. Quantities can be adjusted depending on your blender capacity. Mine is 46oz.

6 oz Tequila, I use Cuervo Gold
2oz Orange Liquor, Grand Marnier preferred but Triple Sec works too
1 10oz can Bacardi Frozen Margarita Mix
4oz Orange Juice**
Ice to fill blender
Lime slice to garnish

The key to good blender drinks is to get everything very cold because the blending process creates a lot of heat. The weaker the blender the more heat created. I put the blender carafe in the freezer before the first batch. It yields a very cold slush that doesn't melt immediately in the (pre-chilled)glass. 
** I use some OJ or any fruity liquid because I find using all ice makes a watery drink.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Manhattan*

3 oz. (1 double-shot) ordinary bar whiskey. I find I prefer Philadelphia for these.

3/4 oz (one half-shot) sweet vermouth. Stock or Martini & Rossi works best.

Pour the whiskey in a glass of ice. Drop in a dash of Angostura bitters, add sweet vermouth.

Drop in a maraschino cherry and drink down some old-school goodness (a steak chaser is nice with these).


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Gentlemen Jack,neat.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Makers Mark or Gentleman Jack over ice. Sometimes I screw up and put in too much ice. Fortunately, I have a foolproof formula to fix it: add more booze.


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

This is how I roll:

Cuban Mojito recipe

the original authentic recipe from Havana Cuba

1 teaspoon powdered sugar
Juice from 1 lime (2 ounces)
4 mint leaves

1 sprig of mint
Havana Club white Rum (2 ounces)
2 ounces club soda

(If you repost this recipe or my comments, I'd love a link back to this web page as your source, thanks!) There are countless recipes for the Mojito (pronounced moh-HEE-toh), but this version is for the one Hemingway himself enjoyed at the Mojito's place of birth: La Bodeguita del Medio in Havana, Cuba. If you are throwing a Cuban theme party (Havana night themed party), definitely plan on serving mojitos.

Place the mint leaves into a long mojito glass (often called a "collins" glass) and squeeze the juice from a cut lime over it. You'll want about two ounces of lime juice, so it may not require all of the juice from a single lime. Add the powdered sugar, then gently smash the mint into the lime juice and sugar with a muddler (a long wooden device pictured below, though you can also use the back of a fork or spoon if one isn't available). Add ice (preferably crushed) then add the rum and stir, and top off with the club soda (you can also stir the club soda in as per your taste). Garnish with a mint sprig.

** Optional ** While the following isn't the authentic original Bodeguita del Medio Cuban recipe for a mojito, some people will take half of the juiced lime and cut into into four wedges to add to the glass. Another variation is to add Angostura bitters to cut the mojito's sweetness, which is a popular version in Havana hotels although not the true Bodeguita recipe. Some Cubans also use "guarapo" in place of the powdered sugar, which is a sugar cane syrup available in the Latin food section of some supermarkets and definitely in online Latin grocery stores (typically sold in 12 ounce cans just like soft drinks).

It's pretty hard to find glasses and muddlers, but I purchased a few gift sets for relatives from an online Cuban store (click here for the site and click on "other favorites" in their site's menu), they have a couple of mojito glass gift sets with a muddler. Pictured below is the "Havana" set, which comes in a cool gift box. Once a year we throw a "Havana" party and give away one set to each family that shows up as a take-home gift. What are you waiting for, go put on some Perez Prado mambo music and start making mojitos!

http://www.tasteofcuba.com/mojito.html

Other than that, I like bourbon. Neat or two ice cubes!!


----------



## jmasterj (Mar 3, 2008)

3 shots of Saphire over the rocks topped with plain tonic ending with a squeeze of fresh a lime wedge or just gin over the rocks...hell anything gin!
Cheers!


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

mint julip i think its called.

a teaspoon and half of powder sugar and 10 mint leaves in a old fashion glass. Mudle it up untill it turns into a paste. Add 1.5oz of bourbon. Fill with ice. Top with club soda.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

1 Brandy Snifter
4 oz. Single Malt Scotch (I prefer Laphroig 30 or Balvenie 17 yr. sherry cask)

repeat 2x per hour until you forget your first name.


----------



## TEAK (Sep 26, 2007)

Wild Turkey Rare Breed w/ club soda and a lime:tu


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Jordan303 said:


> mint julip i think its called.
> 
> a teaspoon and half of powder sugar and 10 mint leaves in a old fashion glass. Mudle it up untill it turns into a paste. Add 1.5oz of bourbon. Fill with ice. Top with club soda.


Name's correct.

While at Shack Herf IV over the weekend I watched one of the guys mix up a mojito with dark rum, and it dawned on me how similar a mojito is to a mint julep.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Usually, it's just something neat for me. But I have been drinking quite a few of these over the summer (especially on the golf course):

Vodka (a bunch)
Juice of one lime and one lemon
A little sprite and top off with club soda
(over a tall glass full of ice)
Salt the rim if you like that sort of thing.

Very refreshing when it's hot outside.


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

Two ounces of Lagavulin 16 year old in my Blade Runner glass
Ice
a bit of water to taste.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

I usually drink most things neat but if I want a bit of refreshment I go with a Dark & Stormy made out of Gosling's Black Seal Rum and Ginger Beer in a 1:3 ratio served over ice. It has a great bite to it.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

scottw said:


> 1 Brandy Snifter
> 4 oz. Single Malt Scotch (I prefer Laphroig 30 or Balvenie 17 yr. sherry cask)
> 
> repeat 2x per hour until you forget your first name.


Same as above, just substitute Spanish Brandy and repeat until you're almost finished with the cigar.


----------



## DoubleTrouble (Jul 17, 2008)

Three fingers of Oban, one cube of ice, repeat if necessary!


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

*Perfect Rye Manhattan*

Heavy Double Old-Fashioned Glass 
Three Ice Cubes
Three Dashes of Angostura Bitters 
Approx one teaspoon of Dry Vermouth
Approx one teaspoon of Sweet Vermouth
One and a Half Ounces of Rye Whiskey (Sazerac or Wild Turkey is my choice. If I'm feeling particularly hedonistic, I use some 23 yo Black Maple Hill)

Sometimes I mix this in a shaker, but usually just serve it on ice. In either case, serve with a cherry.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

In a shooter put half Code Red Amp and the rest tanqueray vodka or Alpine Blu vodka (never seen it before but very very good) man this is a good combo


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

borndead1 said:


> Yukon Jack and club soda. Actually, any booze with club soda is good. :al


Oh my god Yukon...the black sheep of Canadian Whiskey lol


----------



## Fredrocker (Aug 21, 2008)

Aka 'Yellow Thangs'

3 Parts Finlandia
2 Parts 99 Bananas
5 Parts Sunny D (Calif Style)
and lots of ice....:tu

Best to make with Quart Bottles in a large cooler.... I always serve this at Race Parties along with La Unica Cabinet #600(s) (Maduro Wrapper)..

That is all...


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Zaya - Neat
Belvedere or Chopin - on ice

Hurricane High Gravity - Straight out of the 40 :al


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

1 part Southern Comfort 100proof
2 parts diet Mtn Dew (or juice of your choice or diet drink of your choice)

:tu:tu:tu=:chk:chk=:hn


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

3 or 4 fingers of Knob Creek
and 
3 or 4 Icecubes

In a Old Fashion glass


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

Giovanni said:


> Maker's Mark, Ginger Beer and a slice of lemon. On the rocks.


I agree, noth'en better than that ginger beer.

Stoli with Simply lemonade and a splash of Cranberry juice (best if you can find the non cocktail)

Or good Beer, Specifically Home Brew


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

Bourbon with just a splash of ice :mn



GoodFella said:


> After going to the Shack Herf i got to see a bunch of mojitos made. i thought i had a good drink but some of these were way to cool. so i want to see what els is out there. share your drink recipe with me.


----------



## Fenwick (May 8, 2007)

Scotch, neat.

Sorry, I like to keep things simple.:r


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Plain old H2O with a twist of lemon.:tu


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

A Mauresque which is Pastis with a splash of almond syrup in a collins glass. Great summer drink.

Also Pastis the tradional way.

Dark rum and ginger ale with a wedge of lime on ice is yummy.

Classic Mojito like bagfullofpings describes. 

Summer is a great time for cocktails.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I take my 20 oz Steeler cup and add the following:

fill to the top with ice
pour Knob Creek Bourbon till you can see it
add coke. Enjoy!!!!:tu


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

Gin Buck 
Ben Hogan used to drink this I am sure it has numerous names, but Gin Buck is what I know it as. Great anytime drink

2 part Gin
1 part Gingeraile
2 lime
Stir and serve over ice.


----------



## Langod (Aug 8, 2008)

*Dirty Vesper*

I take James Bond's "Vesper" and make her dirty... 

3 oz excellent Gin (I like Tanqueray 10)
1 oz excellent Vodka (Belvedere)
.5 oz Lillet Blanc
1-2 tsp olive juice (to taste)

Put all in a shaker with ice and shake for 1 minute.
Garnish with 3 olives.
(Rule of olives - they should always be in odd numbers. I.e., 1 or 3, never two. Only a _barbarian _would put 2 olives in a Martini.)


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Dirty Vesper*

Open cold water faucet, let run for 10 seconds, put cup full of ice under the running water and fill.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been big on Gin and Tonics lately because they are low in sugar and hard to screw up. Whiskey on the rocks is nice when I have the $$ for some decent whiskey. There are some cool cocktails in here.


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

One of my favorites is the rum I posted before, Cuca Fresca. The drink is called a Caprihana. The recipe calls for one whole lime, but it depends how much you make.

Take one lime, or whatever you prefer, and cut it into wedges. Drop into a glass.

Add two teaspoons of sugar

Handful of ice cubes. Pour rum over it. Drink, enjoy.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Ski1215 said:


> One of my favorites is the rum I posted before, Cuca Fresca. The drink is called a Caprihana. The recipe calls for one whole lime, but it depends how much you make.
> 
> Take one lime, or whatever you prefer, and cut it into wedges. Drop into a glass.
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like something I could get into - does this call for a silver rum or a spiced rum or what?


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

I'll drink nearly anything but preferably one of these three:

1. rocks glass, 3 ice cubes, fill 1/2 to 3/4 of the glass with Pusser's Rum

2. rocks glass, 3 ice cubes, fill 1/2 to 3/4 of the glass with Maker's Mark

3. a 'Perfect Margarita'
1 1/2 oz good anejo tequila
1/2 oz Grand Marnier
1/2 teaspoon fresh lime juice
1/2 teaspoon confectioner's (powdered) sugar (up to 1 teaspoon, depending on the strength of the lime juice)
Combine all the ingredients into a shaker with ice, shake very well, strain into a chilled cocktail glass. :tu YUM!

Damn, I love that margarita recipe. Maybe I'll make some this weekend. Any suggestions for a good cigar pairing with a margarita like that?


----------



## Ski1215 (May 20, 2007)

JacksonCognac said:


> Now that sounds like something I could get into - does this call for a silver rum or a spiced rum or what?


Silver Rum. The drink "Caprihana" is brazilian and uses a light sweet rum that packs a punch.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

The Mai Tai

The original, invented by Trader Vic Bergeron.

Story goes that he was experimenting behind his bar, slid a couple of these across to two friends from Tahiti and asked them what they thought. Carrie lifted her glass and said, "Mai tai roa ae! Out of this world -- the best!"

1.5 ounces fresh lime juice

.5 ounce curacao (I only use Cointreau)

.25 ounce orgeat syrup

.25 ounce simple syrup

1 ounce aged Jamaican rum (most folks used Appleton Aged or Extra Old)

1 ounce Martinique rum (St. James, black label)

Shake these ingredients and pour into a double old-fashioned glass filled with crushed ice. Garnish with a spent lime shell and a mint sprig. A cherry/pineapple chunk toothpick and an umbrella won't hurt either -- and a short straw.

The mint sprig represents a palm tree -- the lime shell, an island. Welcome to Paradise!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

White Russian

- cup full of ice
- equal parts vodka and coffee liquer (can add less vodka to taste)
- add half and half, or milk to taste, can be a splash, can be 1/5 amount of liquid


Bourbon and Gingerale

- cup of ice 
- 2/5 tasty bourbon
- 3/5 gingerale


----------



## Cigar Lover 101 (Mar 6, 2007)

Just recently I've started to drink this:

12 Year Old Canadian Club with San Benedito Carbonated water.

I find the 12 year old has an excellent mellow, vanilla woodsy kinda of flavor.

I picked San Benedito based on the famous NY drink, the Egg Cream. I have found that San Benedito is the only carbonated water that I can find that contains zero sodium, which is good.

Pour 2 oz's of 12 year C.C. in a rock glass. Pour a few drops of the well chilled carbonated water and you have the drink.

I don't suggest adding ice as I find the ice melts too fast and makes it more watered down. Again, you only want to add a few drops of the carbonated water.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

hardcz said:


> White Russian
> 
> - cup full of ice
> - equal parts vodka and coffee liquer (can add less vodka to taste)
> - add half and half, or milk to taste, can be a splash, can be 1/5 amount of liquid


Mmmm, I'm going to make one right now. :tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

*Dark and Stormy:*

16oz cup 1/2 full of ice.

2.5oz dark rum (or for extra smoothness a nice aged rum)

drop in a lime wedge

fill to the top with GINGER BEER

top off with a splash of silver tequila

*Rolls Royce:*

2.5oz Gin (I say Tanqueray)
1/4oz sweet vermouth
1/4oz dry vermouth
splash of Benedictine

(shake contents in any order in mixer, serve on the rocks, no garnish)


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

1. pour whiskey in glass. drink.

2. take cap off beer. drink. 



James


----------



## PinkPistol86 (Sep 20, 2007)

I came up with an interesting recipie for Gin. I use 2 shots of gin (3 if I'm in need of a good buzz), 2 shots of triple sec, and fill the rest of a shaker with cranberry juice. Shake and pour into a tall glass and you should have enough for another small glass. It tastes like cranberry with a little citrus taste.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

ambientboy said:


> *Dark and Stormy:*
> 
> 16oz cup 1/2 full of ice.
> 
> ...


:tu

Lots of Dark & Stormy fans here! That ginger beer provides quite the kick!


----------



## dhaus (Jan 16, 2007)

Rob Roy:

3 shots bar scotch. Dewars is ok. Dewars 12 worked really well.
1 shot sweet vermouth.

First add cherry, then ice, then vermouth, then scotch. Stir.

Some lay a splash of bitters over. Never tried that.

Two are sufficient.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

My Godfather:

2oz Glenfiddich
1oz Disaronno
2-3 cubes ice 
all in a rocks glass

This gets real nice after a minute of 2 when the boozes marries a bit more and some of the ice melts.

The Amaretto and scotch balance each other out for an interesting drink.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Blender
Cocktail Glass 
Ice
Stranahans Colorado Whiskey
Fresh Strawberries
Fresh Blueberries
Fresh Pineapple
Yogurt



Add Yogurt and fresh fruit to a blender. Blend and reserve in the freezer. Add ice and Stranahans to the cocktail glass, drink and repeat. Pull the yogurt fruit mix out of the freezer and hold the container against your head the next morning to help with the hangover. :al


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Gin Martini (the only kind)--
Plymouth or Boodles gin (5 parts)
Noilly Prat Dry Vermouth (1 part)
dash of orange bitters
Shake the sh*t out of it (over ice) til it's freakin' COLD
strain into a martini glass with two olives
drink quickly (while it's cold)
repeat...


Scotch--
pour an ounce or two into a tulip or brandy glass
add just a splash of water
take your time...


----------



## primitive (Jul 29, 2008)

zonedar said:


> *Perfect Rye Manhattan*
> 
> Heavy Double Old-Fashioned Glass
> Three Ice Cubes
> ...


zonedar wins! The Manhattan is the ultimate drink.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

Whiskey or Bourbon on the rocks. n'uff said.

Tequila, chilled in a freezer for about 5 hours. Patron or El Mayor. 
1 shot glass
1 shake of salt
1 small slice of lemon

Drink.


----------

